# Could be a surrogate soon



## jogami

A friend of mine has battled with infertility for many years. They were successful on their first IVF and have a beautiful daughter. They have since had 8 failed IVF's and one miscarriage. She just can't bear the disappointment anymore. I told her a while ago I would gladly carry a baby for them as long as I was a GS and not a TS. I could never give a child away that was biologically mine. She recently brought it up again and asked if I was serious. When I told her definitely she was so excited she cried. She has an appointment at the FS end of the month and one suggestion she is going to bring up is perhaps implanting herself and me at the same time. I don't know if they can or will do that. I told her to first get advice as it would be amazing (obviously for her too); for her to be able to carry her own child/ children. So we will wait and see what comes of it. But with her history they may straight away decide to go the surro route which is where I come in. Pregnancy suits me really well. I have no issues at all and carry great without any retention, tiredness, nausea etc. Also, I have had a singleton and twin pregnancy (my own children); which I believe makes me a great candidate. 

Hubby is on board and we both feel that giving them the gift of life of their own creation is something that is so special that we are honoured to be able to help them in that way.

All FS costs will be covered by her while I do have medical aid the birth will be covered by that.

Any advice and or experienced opinions would be greatly appreciated :flower:


----------



## MyFavSurprise

I'm sorry, I don't have any advice or experience but I just wanted to say I think what you are doing is such an amazing and beautiful. I have always wanted to be a surrogate at some point in my life and I really admire that you have offered to do this for your friend. I hope everything went well at the appointment :)


----------



## dinosaur2010

Hi I'm in a similar boat so just wanted to say hey! 
One of my friends has just been diagnosed with cervical cancer So she will need a hysterectomy. She's starting treatment on Tuesday to freeze embryos and I offered to carry for her at the end of next year when she has the all clear. 
I'm really excited about it but I think I'm most anxious about the hand over of the baby! I know in my head that it won't be my baby etc but I can't control my emotions and attachment that I'll feel! A good thing (I hope) that should make it easier is that her partner is Sri Lankan so the baby will be mixed race- so he/she will not look like my baby which I'm hoping will make the disconnection a bit easier too!


----------



## dinosaur2010

Just saw this post is from last year!! People don't post in this section often at all!!


----------



## MyFavSurprise

Oh man, I saw the Sept 9, but not the 2015! They definitely don't


----------

